#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  APC 5A-90 Radius?

## Kuustela

Olá, acabou de chegar para mim uma APC 5A-90 para testes, não consigo achar opção para habilitar Radius não existe?

----------


## oibafms

Fora isso como estão os testes? Uso sempre Rocket M5 com Setorial, mas esta em falta no fornecedor e estou sem tempo pra esperar pela Internet, essa antena é boa?

----------


## Kuustela

Vou subir essas setorial da intelbras amanhã, falta só acertar a questão do Radius. estou com algumas CPE APC 5A-15 colocar com o iPoll.

Aguardo mais informações se o @*Suporte Intelbras* puder ajudar.

----------


## jeffersonrez

oi amigo tb estou com 2 unidades da apc 5a-90 ja instaladas na torre.
só estou com problemas coloquei uma won5000mimo e apc 5a no mesmo lado
quando busco os rádios so encontro o sinal da won, o sinal do apc nem aparece
ja troquei de canal troquei o nome ja coloquei como ipoll 2 ipoll3 acess points auto wds e nada
na outra ponta tenho um won5000i e uma won5000 siso, nenhuma das 2 acha o sinal do apc
o sinal da won esta em -65dbm
quando testei ela na bancada funcionava normalmente.
sabe de alguma configuração para ser feito??
segue fotos da won500oi e da configuração do apc 2a-90

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá, acabou de chegar para mim uma APC 5A-90 para testes, não consigo achar opção para habilitar Radius não existe?





> Vou subir essas setorial da intelbras amanhã, falta só acertar a questão do Radius. estou com algumas CPE APC 5A-15 colocar com o iPoll.
> 
> Aguardo mais informações se o @*Suporte Intelbras* puder ajudar.


Bom dia Kuustela.

A configuração da linha APC 5A em conjunto com servidores Radius é possível, para configurá-la vá até o menu de configurações, depois configurações da Wireless e em seguida clique na engrenagem na parte inferior da tela para abrir as configurações do AP Wireless, lá você terá a opção de configurar mo APC 5a como WPA2 Enterprise.




Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Kuustela

Obrigado, deu certo!

----------

